
Why we built Align: the only extensible video chat platform - bweitzman
https://medium.com/align-chat/why-we-built-align-164db8cc53be
======
EminIsrafil
Cool concept! What language is your sdk in?

~~~
bweitzman
Thank you! Our SDK is written in Typescript and we're starting with support
for building apps using React, but we plan to support other frontend
frameworks as well.

------
wmp224224
nice - this is exciting!

